# OEM Radio headunit upgrade options, whats compattable?



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

i have the OEM cassette W the 6disk changer and i want to upgrade the headunit with a compattable Audi Unit aka i want it to interface with my gauge cluster & 6disk ect. 

what one, if any other headunits, will work in the 2001 TT Quattro 

will the 6 disk in dash one work? what about newer models?


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

is the Audi Concert II the best option? will it even work?


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

saw a guy with an 01 put the 02 headunit in that had the single disk in the unit as well as 6 in back, he had to punch in a radio code every time he turned the car on after having completely shutting it off. idk that any will work without glitches like that


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

I too don't know about the concert 2 working in your setup but, in all honesty, its just as ****ty as the oem unit, why would you want to "upgrade" to that?! I mean, I understand if you have one laying around and want the 1 disc ability up front, and if you want to keep the oem look, but aside from that its a piece of junk! My moms 01 trailblazer Bose unit had aux input, played mp3's and sounded amazing, my 02 Audi Concert 2 has none of those features, plus, it likes to skip while playing a brand new cd every time you drive over a piece of paper on that's happened to fall onto the road! I hate it, and its not just mine, my friends A4 is the same way! 

But enough of my bitching. I think you can definitely find a MUCH better unit with an aux input on the face in case you ever get sick of having 50 cds crammed into the little map pocket things on the doors! Im pretty sure any unit with the appropriate connections for the disc changer can work, the gauge cluster bit Im not too sure of. Here check out this site:

http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Car/outfitmycar/MyCar.aspx

Their stuff is definitely overpriced, but, if you find something you like, just amazon or ebay it!

Again, unless you have your heart set on keeping the oem look, id get a good aftermarket unit instead!:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

tt_kcalb_nevar said:


> unless you have your heart set on keeping the oem look, id get a good aftermarket unit instead!:thumbup:


Agreed. It really is a POS compared to whats available for our cars. A cheap replacement for a little over 100$ can way out perform the stock concert unit. I hate mine. Just havent gotten to replace it yet.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I have the single cd with 6 disc changer set up and its nothing special. The CD player up front tends to skip. I can't wait to replace it with a iPod controlling after market radio with Bluetooth.


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

It seriously is a pos!!!! This is what happens when you love music but have a crap deck like the concert 2:



















I haven't bothered showing you the CDs in my glovebox!! All this music could fit on 2 mp3 CDs or 1 Zune/iPod!


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Agreed. It really is a POS compared to whats available for our cars. A cheap replacement for a little over 100$ can way out perform the stock concert unit.* I hate mine*. Just havent gotten to replace it yet.



I think we all do!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I am personally looking at this deck... But CF says that it will require a mounting bracket to be fabricated. Anyone have any ideas on this?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

idwurks said:


> I am personally looking at this deck... But CF says that it will require a mounting bracket to be fabricated. Anyone have any ideas on this?


Don't buy anything from CF. Overpriced. Shop around and find it online cheap, and take it to an installer you can trust. I'd Like to think I can handle most jobs, but I'll let a pro handle the things im not proficient with.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> Don't buy anything from CF. Overpriced. Shop around and find it online cheap, and take it to an installer you can trust. I'd Like to think I can handle most jobs, but I'll let a pro handle the things im not proficient with.


First things first - gotta find out what works and what doesn't =) I have found it on ebay for $170.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

idwurks said:


> First things first - gotta find out what works and what doesn't =) I have found it on ebay for $170.


As long as it fits, I'm sure a good installer won't have a problem. Maikng brackets isn't hard.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> As long as it fits, I'm sure a good installer won't have a problem. Maikng brackets isn't hard.


What is meant by having to fabricate a custom bracket? I would love to DIY as I am fairly handy with the soldering iron and electronics. 

What are some issues people have run into with after market head units? 

Personally I've searched around but threads have stupid cryptic titles that make it really tough to search. Just a bunch of people telling what head unit to get, but not why.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

i like the stock look and how it displays on the gauge cluster. plus i got a GROM IPHONE/BLUTOOTH adapter so the raido thinks the iPhone is a 6 disk cd changer. i just hate that its a tape player. is there a oem cdplayer that will work?

also i dont like the blue lights they use in aftermaket headunits and finding one with all red is nearly impossable let alone a good one


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

taverncustoms said:


> i like the stock look and how it displays on the gauge cluster. plus i got a GROM IPHONE/BLUTOOTH adapter so the raido thinks the iPhone is a 6 disk cd changer. i just hate that its a tape player. is there a oem cdplayer that will work?
> 
> also i dont like the blue lights they use in aftermaket headunits and finding one with all red is nearly impossable let alone a good one


I want an OEM look too... 

Most higher end stereos have adjustable illumination colors so you can match the color more closely. Don't let the images alone tell you the whole story. 

And yes I hate the tape deck too. Everyone here seems to be adamant you can't use a concert2 in the earlier TT dashes.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

this is the only aftermaket one i realy like. but its 500 bucks
http://www.crutchfield.com/s_105KDAVX77/JVC-KD-AVX77.html?tp=20217


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Keep in mind that Crutchfield is often the only authorized seller online for some brands. Especially Alpine. Which means with a lot of online sellers you don't have a factory warranty with the radio. Some companies will cover the product with their own warranty and repair/replace it on their own. I would suggest making sure and getting it in writing if the product has a manufacturer warranty and that they are authorized to sell them online.

It may have changed but Crutchfield is the only authorized online retailer for Alpine.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

I just installed a Kenwood KIV-BT900 in my TT and I really like it. Fits fine - door can still close - no fancy installation needed. It has excellent iPod controls, plays videos, I have an Aux in as well and you can add a USB hub and add another two USB items along with the include iPod adaptor. You can also set it in red lighting. Integrated Bluetooth as well. Works great with teh mic in the headliner behind the small grill. 

I've got it hooked up to JL Audio 4/300 amp, and JL Audio speakers front and rear.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Gotta nice pic to show it installed? "Fits fine" is relative.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I just installed a Kenwood KIV-BT900 in my TT and I really like it. Fits fine - door can still close - no fancy installation needed. It has excellent iPod controls, plays videos, I have an Aux in as well and you can add a USB hub and add another two USB items along with the include iPod adaptor. You can also set it in red lighting. Integrated Bluetooth as well. Works great with teh mic in the headliner behind the small grill.
> 
> I've got it hooked up to JL Audio 4/300 amp, and JL Audio speakers front and rear.


blue is :facepalm: i only want one color of lights in my tt RED im even going to install red leds for the interior lights


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

taverncustoms said:


> blue is :facepalm: i only want one color of lights in my tt RED im even going to install red leds for the interior lights


Joe clearly stated you can change the color to red sir.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

idwurks said:


> Joe clearly stated you can change the color to red sir.


ah i read to fast lol i wanna see pic


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

taverncustoms said:


> ah i read to fast lol i wanna see pic


Looks just like that but all the blue is red


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Went with the Pioneer MVH-P8200 myself. All, direct media, iPod ready...I never use CD's....
One of the biggest advantages....the fact that illumination can be adjusted to match the OEM red and the letter fonts/buttons even match pretty well...

I just installed it here this winter...install is flush, can still use the lid. I formerly had another Pioneer unit, a blue OLED unit in the car...but got tired of the "blue" standout. This works so much better, is streamlined and meets all my needs. 

One drawback...former unit I had utilized a rear USB port which was nice for the iPod since I hate seeing cables in the car. Always ran it straight to the glovebox. 
The MVH-P8200 and BT version only have a FRONT port  I fixed that though but tearing the headunit apart fresh from the box and piggybacking off the front port using a USB extension cable that I split, soldering and routed right through the rear chassis just like my other one had. Now can route the cable to the glovebox for the iPod and hide it...no cables needed... and still use the front port if needed (flash drive, etc) as long as the iPod is unplugged first. 

Additionally, I didn't get the BT version as I already had Pioneers add on BT module for the old headunit that allows for BT audio streaming (where the built in BT doesn't allow it on the others) since I already had it, and the mic. fully intergrated into the cluster. Looks clean....good. Works excellent with the stock BOSE setup even. 

Also made a video bypass for it which works as well. Don't use that much though. 










Joe


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

www.sonicelectronix.com

great for affordable car audio.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Looks just like that but all the blue is red


SO LAZY! :laugh:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> Went with the Pioneer MVH-P8200 myself,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does this fill the DIN or did you need a kit to cover the gap. and do you have a photo of the music screen in red?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

taverncustoms said:


> does this fill the DIN or did you need a kit to cover the gap. and do you have a photo of the music screen in red?


Pretty sure you will probably need the frame to fit any deck... just my guess.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

^that sucks


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

taverncustoms said:


> does this fill the DIN or did you need a kit to cover the gap. and do you have a photo of the music screen in red?


It does require using a DIN plate...you'll be hardpressed to find a aftermarket unit that isn't going to require that. It also required HEAVY modification to the DIN plate itself, but wasn't hard "to do" with a Dremel. Problem is...traditional headunits have detachable faceplates and a surround...on install...slide headunit into installed cage/retainer, install DIN face plate..secure...and then pop on the faceplate surround and faceplate. 

This unit though has no removeable full faceplate or surround (small portion detaches, but not around outside). The DIN plates in the kits are too small. I ended up using just the sides of the DIN plate and brought the cage out from the typical install location to allow full access and viewing of the headunit in a near OEM position that still allows use of the factory radio security cover. 

Too far in, you have a hard time accessing the buttons, and it detracts from the look, flow of that area of the dash...not to mention, you can see in the "sides" of the console if its all the way flush...
Took some playing with, but I have it perfect where it is and because the headunit fills the space much more the a typical unit would (its DIN...but the finish end is wider and slightly taller) the amount of what I used for the "DIN" plate is very minimal. Looks flush and OEM. 

I'll snap a pic or two and post. I haven't done my winter mods update or anything like that...just haven't had the time. I'm very happy with it and its function though...


Here are a few though of what I have...

adding rear USB....tore down to faceplate, opened, soldered all connections and secure them from vibration, etc...works perfect...









finished...










first "on" after install...checking USB function, etc. Only pic I have at the moment...need to take a pic of it in daylight with flash to show finished product...











Joe


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

couple of better pics...



















Looks clean...enjoy. Best solution IMHO. 

Joe


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

That Pioneer is kinda ugly. I like Pioneers double din radios but their single din radios have been getting uglier the last few generations and tend to have reliability issues. More than any other brand I've sold their single din radios tend to come back with issues. I have several friends who love Pioneers and they all have at one time or another sent them in for repair. 

I really like streaming audio via Bluetooth now. Its really convenient and simple.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

dogger said:


> That Pioneer is kinda ugly. I like Pioneers double din radios but their single din radios have been getting uglier the last few generations and tend to have reliability issues. More than any other brand I've sold their single din radios tend to come back with issues. I have several friends who love Pioneers and they all have at one time or another sent them in for repair.
> 
> I really like streaming audio via Bluetooth now. Its really convenient and simple.


That's nice. To each his own. It flows quite well and I have only ever had Pioneers....various ones throughout the last 10 years and have never had a problem.
Works for me...works for interior and that's all that matters.

Afterall...

Joe


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Getting this back on topic.... Do any manufacturers use a matte finish plastic vs. gloss black?


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

haven't seen one...but that'd be cool!


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

Forgive the horrible photo, my phone doesn't like taking pictures in the car. I've had the KD-AVX77 a few days now and it is a pretty impressive head unit. Doesn't look too shabby either, I just have to continue playing around with the settings until I get it where I want it.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

^thats AWSOME  but needs more RED lol


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

I know, I know... I said I am still tweaking it 

I think I'll change the white icons to red and the current red to white. I was just playing with that background picture to make sure I had the aspect ratio correct.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I was lazy and didn't read this whole thread, but, check out frames by OSIR.


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*just so you know...*

I have a 2000 and have the concert II single cd player installed. It plugs in and plays and sounds much better than the cassette deck that came with, plus it's a little more adjustable(i.e. has midrange adjustment) then the cassette also. The problems is that not all the buttons illuminate just on the screen and you have to enter the code after sitting overnite. But these are problems I can live with because it looks like it is supposed to be there, and I don't like any aftermarket options this side of Becker. To me it sounds alright, and with my amps, new speakers it's impressive to most non-audiophiles. The only thing I hate is the buttons started flaking a lil had to touch them up.

If you want ok sound, OEM fitment and style I say go for it. The illumination and code entering problems are a minor inconvience and nobody is none the wiser unless they have a TT. I had an Eclipse aftermarket unit before that didn't have a removal faceplate and you had to punch a code every time also. Aftermarket units to me have buttons that are too small, they break and look too glossy/cheesy compared to the rest of the interior. Porsche CD Players look good and are made by Becker so if the price is right I might get one of those eventually.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I installed this last weekend to address my audio needs while keeping the OEM unit. works very well. You have 3 input options: USB/SD CARD/AUX-IN









My install DIY plus more info here: http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/connects2-usb-audio/

cheers


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Where can u find a decent mounting kit?

I got a $200 gift card from BestBuy and have no idea which head unit / mounting kit to get...


----------

